# What next?



## wer2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am a 22yr old wanting to live in the US. I was born in PA. USA bt have lived most of my life in Northern Ireland UK. I have a valid US passport and SSN. I have been married for 1 1/2 yrs. My wife is from the UK. I was wanting to ask if I am eligable to move whenever I want to the US and also can I apply to sponsor my wife even though I do not reside in the US?

We really don't know where we would like to visit next as a possible location to live. We have visited Florida but would like to try other places first. I surf a lot so ideally would like somewhere near the coast. Cali seemed great except the cost of living seemed too high for us and crime seemed pretty bad from what I have read on the internet. 

We also looked at New England area but just don't know were to start. We liked Colorado and although no surf there is snowboarding etc. 

We both have GCSE'S and my wife is currently doing a NVQ3 course in pharmacy but apart from that, we have no degrees etc. I was wondering could we expect a descent job on these qualifications. I realise there are factors it depends on but just in general? We manage in the UK comfortably I am self employed(gardening home maintenance etc) my wife working in a pharmacy. Could we expect the same?

To summarise:

Could my wife get a visa striaght forward enough?

Where would you all recommend?

Do you think we would get by (jobs, qualifications etc)?

I know I'm asking a lot but thanks for taking the time to read my post and any replies you give.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a US citizen, you have the right to return to the US whenever you like. You also have the right to sponsor your wife - though from what I have heard, you will have to show that you are able to sponsor her. The requirements a few years ago were that you had to show that you are committed to returning to the US - best done by showing that you have a job and a residence that you will be returning to (i.e. a job offer and a lease signed for a flat). 

Your wife still has to go through the whole visa process - police record checks, etc - and it takes a few months to process.

With no degrees, you will have a tough time in the current US job market just about anywhere. Your wife's pharmacy course will not do her much good, as the laws in the US can be very different from those in the UK. But, there's certainly nothing to stop you doing some job hunting next time you visit the US. You never know, you might get lucky.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wer2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Would I have to have a job and rental home in place before my wife starts the visa process or do I wait until the visa process is well under way. I will look up some job websites and see what type of jobs/wages would be available to us and see if we could get by. I understand that the whole economic situation doesn't help either.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

wer2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Would I have to have a job and rental home in place before my wife starts the visa process or do I wait until the visa process is well under way. I will look up some job websites and see what type of jobs/wages would be available to us and see if we could get by. I understand that the whole economic situation doesn't help either.


I'm not sure of the current requirements, but it would sure help if you had a job and a place to live lined up before you applied for the visa for your wife. 

I know some couples in the reverse situation - where the wife is the US citizen - who have had problems getting a visa, given that the non-US citizen was the primary breadwinner in the family.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me ask you a question before going any further - have you filed US tax returns?


----------



## wer2 (Nov 13, 2008)

twostep said:


> Let me ask you a question before going any further - have you filed US tax returns?


No I haven't. I've never been asked to or never worked in the USA. Should I have?
The US Conselate never mentioned it when I was getting my passport updated and SSN?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

wer2 said:


> No I haven't. I've never been asked to or never worked in the USA. Should I have?
> The US Conselate never mentioned it when I was getting my passport updated and SSN?


I am not a tax specialist but this may turn into a problem. US citizens are required by law to file taxes. This should be a good start for you. Internal Revenue Service They respond pretty quickly to inquiries. 

You need proof of funds to sponsor your wife. You can also use a co-sponsor. 
USCIS Home Page


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> I am not a tax specialist but this may turn into a problem. US citizens are required by law to file taxes. This should be a good start for you. Internal Revenue Service They respond pretty quickly to inquiries.
> 
> You need proof of funds to sponsor your wife. You can also use a co-sponsor.
> USCIS Home Page


I don't know the page specifically, but on the IRS website somewhere it has details of the program the IRS has to help overseas Americans "get legal" with their tax filings. It's usually best to contact the local IRS office (I think there is one at the US Consulate in London.)

Basically, you file the last three years' of income tax returns. As an overseas resident, all earned income is most likely subject to exclusion (i.e. you have to report it, but you don't pay US tax on it). If the last three years' of returns show little or no tax due (which is usually the case), you can be officially proclaimed up to date or whatever the term is. (Of course it means you will have to continue to file every year from that point on.)

In reality, they don't seem to cross check that carefully on tax filings, at least not when you renew your passport. Not sure about visa filings for spouses, but I'd be a little surprised if they bothered. (However anything is possible, I guess.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> In reality, they don't seem to cross check that carefully on tax filings, at least not when you renew your passport. Not sure about visa filings for spouses, but I'd be a little surprised if they bothered. (However anything is possible, I guess.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Bev they not only bother but USCIS requires them for some applications.

As citizen you are entitled to a US passport which has nothing to do with taxation. Reporting of income for taxation purposes is in turn required from US citizens.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Late as usual so apologies if I repeat others points.

You can apply for an immigrant visa: CR1 or IR1. If you have been married for two years or more on the date the visa is issued, you should get the latter which saves you extra paperwork down the line. You can file the initial I-130 petition directly at the embassy -- timescale would be around 6 months to the visa. After the visa is issued, your wife has 6 months to enter the US. On entry, she has the right to live and work there provided she continues to meet the requirements for permanent residency. She can apply to naturalize as a USC 90 days before the third anniversary of her arrival on an immigrant visa. 

At all costs avoid the non-immigrant K3 visa -- you DON'T want one of these!

Issues with visa application
* You have to clearly show that you (the USC) intend to move to the US. They usually expect actions rather than just words.
* You have to show that your wife will not become a public charge. Capital or income will be needed if you don't have a suitable co-sponsor signed up.
* Hopefully your wife has a blank criminal history.
* You need to file your US taxes for the previous 3 years. There's an IRS unit at the London Embassy and they're quite understanding about this grievous omission by foreign-resident USCs. Unless you have a very high income or large investments, you are unlikely to actually have to pay any additional tax.


----------



## wer2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your input. I will look into the tax situation. I think we will take another trip at the start of the year. Any suggestions of the perfect state(or as close to)? Low cost of living high wages low crime sunny in summer snowing in winter, nice place to raise kids etc etc.lol

US is so big it's hard to know were to start?
thanks again


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

wer2 said:


> Thanks for all your input. I will look into the tax situation. I think we will take another trip at the start of the year. Any suggestions of the perfect state(or as close to)? Low cost of living high wages low crime sunny in summer snowing in winter, nice place to raise kids etc etc.lol
> 
> US is so big it's hard to know were to start?
> thanks again


Pacific NW is hard to beat.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev they not only bother but USCIS requires them for some applications.
> 
> As citizen you are entitled to a US passport which has nothing to do with taxation. Reporting of income for taxation purposes is in turn required from US citizens.


Implementation appears to vary. At the Paris Consulate, they required your SS number to renew your passport (when they could still issue passports at the Consulate), saying that it was to check your IRS status. I renewed my passport the year after I had NOT filed a tax return (income was under all filing thresholds) but never got the inquiry letter I was told would probably be forthcoming.

In any event, that "three year back filing for amnesty" program has been in effect for ages now, and is documented somewhere on the IRS website. Just keep copies of the three years of back filings and then the letter you get for having filed them and the tax situation should meet any and all USCIS requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

wer2 said:


> Thanks for all your input. I will look into the tax situation. I think we will take another trip at the start of the year. Any suggestions of the perfect state(or as close to)? Low cost of living high wages low crime sunny in summer snowing in winter, nice place to raise kids etc etc.lol
> 
> US is so big it's hard to know were to start?
> thanks again


Low cost of living rarely goes with high wages anywhere in the world! The job situation can also depend on what your qualifications and experience are.

I like New England, but it can be pretty expensive especially around the cities, where most of the jobs are. Summers can be humid, but there is plenty of snow in the winter and great skiing not far from where you're most likely to live.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I was just in Florida and the economy there is in bad shape. Hotels and motels are lowering prices. The one I always stay in went from $55 per night as their best rate to $43 with a hot breakfast buffet included. I've seen downturns there before, but never this bad.


----------

